# new ram interfering with OC



## oldbeans (Jun 9, 2009)

hi all just a quick question

i recent baught 4 gig of corsair xms2 ddr2 800 for my PC (2x2gig) befor this i was using veritech ddr2 533 (2x1gig)

befor i baught this i hade oc'd my amd athlon 64 x2 4200+ (2.2gig) to run smoothly at 2.7gig

after buying the ram taking out the old ram and sloting in the new ram i noticed my bios had been reset and my cpu was back to stock standed

ive tryed a few times getting my cpu back to its oc'd state of 2.7gig but each time results in pc not booting (power runs, fans start but no POST beep and im left with a blank screan)

my pc specs are

abit kn9 mobo
phoenix bios version 6.00 pg
amd athlon 64 x2 4200+
corsair xms2 ddr2 800 (2x2gig)
geforce 8800 gtx
antech truepower 2.0 550w output

any advice on what to do would be greatly apreciated


----------



## oldbeans (Jun 9, 2009)

have just been reading thru some websites and 1 said something about corsair using ic chips instead of d9 chips on the xms2 moduels now (dont quote me on this) and this has been causing problems with OCing... if any 1 knows more about this can they plz reply


----------



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

Check ram voltage in bios. Should be 1.9. You may have to increase to 1.95 or so if you are still trying to overclock. All ram/cpu combinations will overclock differently.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

your ram frequency may be going up as you overclock, going abouve the frequency can screw things up so as you are increasing the FSB you need to keep and eye on what that is doing to the ram. When I was running at 4.2GHz my RAM was going to 1080 so I was having to manually set the frequency to 1064 and I had to increase the voltage slightly on it too.


----------



## oldbeans (Jun 9, 2009)

ok will try the ram voltage corsair says this ram is sposed to run at 1.8v... 1.95 wont dammage it will it

also my bios uses softmenu setup and alot of the more advanced options like fsb i cant find all it has is core speed (indetween 200 and 400) pcie core speed then voltage for cpu pcie and ram


----------



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

On the softmenu setup screen you should also have the option to set voltages. Please post pics of this screen as well as bios features and chipset features screens.

Also, if this is your ram http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145590 then spec. is 1.9 volts.


----------



## oldbeans (Jun 9, 2009)

here are some pics from my bios

http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/6476/img1267n.jpg softmenu setup

http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/3093/img1268t.jpg chipset features

http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/8641/img1269r.jpg dram config

http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/2306/img1271w.jpg dram config 2nd part

http://www.corsair.com/helpdesk/ram_support_b.aspx this is from the corsair website my ram is the 3rd from the top TWIN2X4096-6400C5

on the bios features page of my bios there is only things relating to boot priority and POST 

i have tryed changing voltage of ram to 1.9 and 1.95 both resulting is same result as my Original post

would updating my bios be of any use as the board is close to 3years old if so can i make a cd boot instead of a flopy boot disk as i dont have a flopy drive on my PC


----------



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

On the softmenu setup screen under voltage the value is set to default. You should be able to change that to manual (or something similar). This will open the voltage values for editing. Then you can set ram voltage to 1.9.


----------



## oldbeans (Jun 9, 2009)

i have tryed setting ram to 1.9 still nothing happens im thinking there must be an option in dram config that i have to fiddel with


----------



## oldbeans (Jun 9, 2009)

greenbrucelee said:


> your ram frequency may be going up as you overclock, going abouve the frequency can screw things up so as you are increasing the FSB you need to keep and eye on what that is doing to the ram. When I was running at 4.2GHz my RAM was going to 1080 so I was having to manually set the frequency to 1064 and I had to increase the voltage slightly on it too.


ok well ive read over what u said and i went thru my dram config files and changed the ram from 800hz to 667hz and now ive mannaged to oc my cpu back to 2.7gig

its now curently 2am and im to buggered to run any stress tests to see how it handels so ill do that when i wake up and let u know

thanks for the info


----------



## oldbeans (Jun 9, 2009)

well ive been testing for 3 days now and sofar it seams pushing the ram back to 667 has done the trick thanks alot guys


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

oldbeans said:


> well ive been testing for 3 days now and sofar it seams pushing the ram back to 667 has done the trick thanks alot guys


Sounds like your sorted then, overclocking can bring up many issues it's all about trying to see what your setup can handle. I had never overclocked before I did my current system and I am please with the results.

Whats even better is because of what I have done, I now get paid to build and overclock systems for people along side my current job.

I have seen many mobos recently and the best to overclock are Gigabyte and Asus.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

You shouldn't overclock any thing til you get a quality 750w PSU in there.

Corsair 750w
$120
after rebate $100
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006


----------

